# USB headset and soundcard speakers



## rjousuf

I have a pentium 4 with a soundblaster live platinum soundcard.  A while ago I had soundblaster speakers and a regular headset(with mic and headphones) connected to it.  Then the headset broke and i decided to get a usb headset because i heard it sounds good.  I got a logitech headset and connected it through the USB port on back of computer.  Now the problem is that in the "Control Panel" and sound and audio devices setup, i can only select the headphones or speakers as the playback device.  So its either i listen to music through the headset or go to settings again and change to speakers and listen from speakers then.  Before the sound would come both from speakers and headset at the same time because everything was connected to the soundcard.  Is there anyway i can make the sound come out of both devices at the same time or with USB headset I have to change setting everytime.  or it will be easier if i just go and buy a regular soundcard headset.  Please let me know and thanks for your help.


----------



## Praetor

Did you install the lateste drivers (where applicable) for
- the heatset
- the soundcard
- the usb jacks?



> or it will be easier if I just go and buy a regular soundcard headset


Yep!  (i never trusted that USB headset stuff )


----------



## oberon101

I have the same problem.  WinXP with regular speakers and USB headset. I can't get both to work simultaneously. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fasfrank

I contacted Plantronics and the answer was "No it is not possible, one or the other". 

My system switches back to speakers when I unplug the headset from the port. I can see how this could be a pain if your USB port is located at the rear of your PC though.


----------



## Praetor

> "No it is not possible, one or the other".


Phooey. I guess it's no USB headset for me


----------



## Lorand

Your USB headset is, in fact, an USB soundcard and a headset. And you cannot output sound on two soundcards simultaneously...
Even so there could be a way doing this if both soundcards were based on Creative chips. Here you can find a powerful driver and mixer that allows outputting sound from two soundcards: http://kxproject.lugosoft.com/index.php?skip=1. It will work with your Soundblaster, but I’m not sure about the headset...


----------

